# Jet Compueter Upgrades



## shorteeguy21 (Dec 3, 2003)

I Was jsut wondering if anyone has sent their computer chip or whatever it is to Jet, I have heard that they some how upgrade it, and give u more horsepower/ torque.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

There is a member here that had the Jet chip installed. It basically equated to advancing your timing, so I'd say :thumbdwn:


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

I think it also removed the speed limit governor...I think.


----------



## shorteeguy21 (Dec 3, 2003)

Well I'm not sure about the speed gov. cause ive been 140 mph on my 3.5 so i think they would have had a stop by the time i got to that speed


----------



## shorteeguy21 (Dec 3, 2003)

Naw man that cant be because i have already hit 140mph in my 3.5


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Glad you cleared that up for us.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

shorteeguy21 said:


> Naw man that cant be because i have already hit 140mph in my 3.5


There is a governer and it is set at 140 or 150, i forget. It is that because of our tire ratings.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Its 140mph on automatics (V rated tires), don't believe there is one on the 5 speeds (Z rated tires)...


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Ruben said:


> Its 140mph on automatics (V rated tires), don't believe there is one on the 5 speeds (Z rated tires)...


130 for automatics. H rated tires. Trust me on this one. :fluffy: 
149 for the 5-speeds. Haven't been able to verify that one in the car.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Doh! Its been a while since I've seen anything over 110...


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

145 in the 3.5 I have bounced on it before. BTW That car is scary at those speeds.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Jet chips::cough,,,crap::cough:::


----------



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

alty02 said:


> 145 in the 3.5 I have bounced on it before. BTW That car is scary at those speeds.


145 and yes, it's scary at those speeds...


----------



## bolzak37 (Jun 19, 2003)

alty02 said:


> 145 in the 3.5 I have bounced on it before. BTW That car is scary at those speeds.


Not sure how fast the 3.5 will go, but I passed a string of 7 cars on a two lane road the other day, and after passing them, I was doing 110. Not sure if that would have been possible in my previous vehicle, a 4 cylinder S-10 

Thanks again to Nissan for MAD passing power!! :cheers:


----------



## eleuthardt (Dec 12, 2002)

bolzak37 said:


> Not sure how fast the 3.5 will go, but I passed a string of 7 cars on a two lane road the other day, and after passing them, I was doing 110. Not sure if that would have been possible in my previous vehicle, a 4 cylinder S-10
> 
> Thanks again to Nissan for MAD passing power!! :cheers:



:thumbup: It is great... and a few mods and we really move.


----------

